# head tilt



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a doe who could be pregnant but is not showing yet (been with a buck well over 3wks) who appears to have a head tilt her balance is impaired a bit as well, when I put her back down in her cage she kind of fell on her side but after a second she recovered and was walking normally except that her head is tilted dramatically. None of the vets around me are open on the weekends except for one which told me they don't take mice except to pts  so I am hoping you guys can give me some ideas, she is currently in a glass aquarium with 2 other mice who are fine, she is eating and drinking normally she looks fine other than the tilt no injuries or anything, so I am leaning toward a possible ear infection maybe? it is rather cold in our house I don't know if that can cause this but I would think it would effect the other mice if that was the case.... thanks in advance


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Probably an ear infection.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

that is what I thought is there anything I can do for her until I get her to the vet?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Liquid diphenhydramine HCL, otherwise known by the brand name Benadryl (sp?) is my go to for head tilt, with or without antibiotics. Put the little lady in a warmer location (at least 70F, preferably above that but not above 75), or give her a heating pad under the nest end of her tank. It may not be an infection, per se, but just a bit of congestion...and this won't hurt. The liquid syrup is quite inexpensive in the generic form, and I've dissolved the contents of the capsules on occasions when I was out of the liquid. I just smear some of it on the mousie and they lick it off. I put it in the water bottle too, so my mousie continue to dose themselves. Should be safe for the fetuses; never had any problem with it.

If you are into natural remedies, you cold also try some echinacea drops, though I never have, and don't know the dosing for mousies.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

okay thanks! I will track down some benadryl!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Glad to have been able to help.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

her head tilt is slightly better this evening hopefully it continues to get better


----------

